# what was your very first song?



## Bugs

looking for good beginner songs, so im curious, what songs popped your cherries?

mine was come CCR - Down on the corner.


----------



## violation

Enter Sandman by Metallica.


----------



## SZ Addicted

Time Of Your Life-Greenday
Sex And Candy- Marcy's Playground

-Twiggs


----------



## Robert1950

YOU - DON'T - WANT - TO - KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danbo

Country Roads by John Denver!


----------



## violation

Robert1950 said:


> YOU - DON'T - WANT - TO - KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


That reminded me of my second song, I Don't Know my Ozzy haha I remember that legato lick busting my balls for weeks.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

The first whole song, start to finish note for note-ish would have been livin' lovin maid.

Before that I learned the main parts of 'Living after Midnight', 'Breaking the Law' and 'Love Bites'. Lots of little riffs from Iron Maiden songs in there as well.

The next full song would have been Black Dog as I took guitar lessons at Ken Davidson's Music in Bedford NS, and that was the song the teacher taught us.


----------



## simescan

Showing my age here but it was the theme song for the t.v. series "Peter Gun".


----------



## Soupbone

*1st*

Eruption, off Moving Waves ...by Focus(Jan Akkerman)I still wind it up once and a while...with joy.


----------



## Mooh

Old fart here...Greensleeves melody and House Of The Rising Sun with arpeggios. Seems like a thousand years ago...oh yeah, it WAS a thousand years ago!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarl

Mooh said:


> Old fart here...Greensleeves melody and House Of The Rising Sun with arpeggios. Seems like a thousand years ago...oh yeah, it WAS a thousand years ago!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


House of the Rising Sun here to. First "real" song I could play and change chords smoothly on.......the arpeggios were somethin i was really proud of!


----------



## Starbuck

*Hmm 1st song?*

Wish You Were here.. I Still love that one and Wonderwall!


----------



## Starbuck

Robert1950 said:


> YOU - DON'T - WANT - TO - KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh I SO want to know! It's ok if it's lame, we've all been there!


----------



## Ripper

Mine was Frankie and Johnny (I was 5).


----------



## offkey_

Hamm Guitars said:


> The first whole song, start to finish note for note-ish would have been livin' lovin maid.
> 
> Before that I learned the main parts of 'Living after Midnight', 'Breaking the Law' and 'Love Bites'. Lots of little riffs from Iron Maiden songs in there as well.
> 
> The next full song would have been Black Dog as I took guitar lessons at Ken Davidson's Music in Bedford NS, and that was the song the teacher taught us.


WOW.................. I learned almost the same tunes as you! Living after Midnight was the first song I learned the solo in. Not much of a solo, but still my first. I think I was 14 or so years old.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

offkey_ said:


> WOW.................. I learned almost the same tunes as you! Living after Midnight was the first song I learned the solo in. Not much of a solo, but still my first. I think I was 14 or so years old.


I was 13 or 14 myself when I started learning to play. I'm 37 now, so we are probably from the same era?


----------



## Robboman

"Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb..." 

Pink Floyd. My Dad showed me G, C and D chords which I immediately applied on that song.. gets you about half way through, then you need to learn F.


----------



## adamthemute

Besides stuff like "Mary Had a Little Lamb', I used to figure out some simplier music I was into at the time. Nirvana, Smashing Pumpkins, stuff like that.


----------



## ENDITOL

Obituary - The End Complete :rockon2:


----------



## auger

hey ..
add another person to the" house of the rising sun"...era.....lol

Auger


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Besides Aura Lee...

Rock you like a Hurricane though I can't quite remember for sure. Maybe Panama or You shook me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi (minus solo)
Closer To The Heart - Rush


----------



## Guest

I too was 'House of the Rising Sun'.
Also 'Proud Mary'. 'Smoke on the Water'
when I got an electric.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Mine was "Still Got The Blues" from Gary Moore.


----------



## gpower

House of the Rising Sun.


----------



## fretboard

Hey Hey, My My by Neil Young was the first thing I learned when I started lessons back in the mid 80's...


----------



## Lester B. Flat

The first song I learned on guitar was Revelie. You know, the military-get the hell out of bed-bugle thing. I only had to fret one note and I didn't know any chords yet. I performed it in front of my grade 5 class.


----------



## stratovani

When I first started playing I was into The Beatles, so my first song was probably something simple with just a few chords and easy lyrics to sing. So it was probably Love Me Do or something like that.


----------



## I_cant_play

mine was The Animals- House of the Rising Sun

it has more different chords in it than most true beginner songs. it's best to start off with something like Knockin' on Heaven's door which has just like 4 chords in it.


----------



## maybeyes

*First Song eh*

If I remember correctly, my first song was Wipe Out by The Surfaris. Then I learned Smoke on the Water followed by Under My Thumb.:food-smiley-004:

All fun songs to play even if they are now played to death. :rockon2:

I hear a lot more people playing Iron Maiden and Metallica hits than those now though. The other day I was in at Steve's Music and there was this kid playing a semi-hollow through one of the amps in the test room and he had that thing cranked. For the fifteen minutes I was there he played the same thing over and over and over. Only one song. Made me glad that I usually bring out several different tunes to test a song and only play a song over again if I plan on testing several guitars. Kinda felt sorry for some of the employees who were visibly cringing as this youngster played on and on. I certainly hope I didn't sound like that in my formative years. Even when I wasn't that good (not saying I am great now) I usually had 3-5 songs to test a guitar and didn't spend more than 15 minutes on a guitar test.:rockon:


----------



## hammer744

On bass, it would have been New World Man by Rush, and on Guitar, probably Take It Easy by The Eagles...


----------



## felenoral

Requiem by Due le Quartz. Although, I only really learned the intro to that song. Took me ages to learn, I remember that much. I dived right into the fingerpicking dealie from the start.

I think after that was I've Got a Feeling by The Beatles. That was the FIRST FULL song.


----------



## Robert1950

Starbuck50 said:


> Robert1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU - DON'T - WANT - TO - KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I SO want to know! It's ok if it's lame, we've all been there!
Click to expand...


Yes,.. it was very lame. Let's just say the lead singer for the was, ... (turning red),... Peter Noone.


----------



## bluecoyote

It was "Louie Louie" by the Kingsmen, I think! 

Wow, that takes me back to the time I saw them live at Danceland in Riding Mountain National Park in the 60s!


----------



## aC2rs

The first complete song I learned was _House Of The Rising Sun_


----------



## Robert1950

Superyob said:


> The first complete song I learned was _House Of The Rising Sun_


At least that was one of my first ten songs.


----------



## Lowtones

It was either Bad moon Rising or This land is your land. Not quite sure as it's been a while.


----------



## NewGuitarGuru

The first song I ever learned was Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd. I loved it, and practiced those chords over and over.


----------



## Schluppy

"Fight For Your Right" was my very first. I was playing air guitar and stumbled upon the magical "power chord" which, of course, you could move around and play almost anything a 12 year old would care to play.

Taking lessons, the first song I learned was "Beat It".


----------



## GuitaristZ

I first learned "oh to joy" or whatever. I think its Bach or something haha...


----------



## offkey_

Hamm Guitars said:


> I was 13 or 14 myself when I started learning to play. I'm 37 now, so we are probably from the same era?


Yup.....36 and counting!


----------



## bluecoyote

GuitaristZ said:


> I first learned "oh to joy" or whatever. I think its Bach or something haha...


Bach, Humbug! You mean "Ode to Joy", eh? "To Joy" (*An die Freude* in German, in English often familiarly called the Ode to Joy rather than To Joy) is an ode written in 1785 by the German poet and historian Friedrich Schiller, known especially for its musical setting by Ludwig van Beethoven in the fourth and final movement of his Ninth Symphony (completed in 1824), for four solo voices, chorus, and orchestra.

Check this out! ..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqgLxfjJK6k


----------



## GuitaristZ

wow...that was pretty freaky....
Im partly German so I should of known that hahah!


----------



## sgiven

The first song I could play from beginning to end was "Rumble" by Link Wray

No, I'm not that old. I was born about twenty years after that song was released, but its a cool sounding song and very easy to learn.

I also learned "Wish You Were Here" and "Wild Thing" early on.



Paul said:


> Honky Tonk Women.


That's one I'd like to learn, even just the riffs. Maybe later when it's not so hot.


----------



## Ti-Ron

The first song I learn was Come as you are by Nirvana! I think my dad remember it too!  I had the tabs from a friend who had internet and it takes me many time to figure everything. I know it's a very simple song but I was alone and nobody in my familly playing the music so I learn it by myself. The next one was Sweet Dream by Marylin Manson! I still play that song when I'm jamming around!


----------



## esp_dsp

i think my first riff was smoke on the water but the first full song i learned was smells like teen spirit first solo too.. if you can really call it a solo :banana:


----------



## notme

I made a friend play "Give a little bit" and "Needle and damage done" over and over so many times that he said he would teach me if I wanted.
I set out to learn the closing riff of "Give a little bit" and got hooked on playing. 
I use to stop him on his way home from school and tape him (cheap portable cassette player) playing a few songs, then get him to teach me those songs.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## JWR Guitar

Scarborough Fair by Simon & Garfunkel was not only my first tune but also the first thing I ever learned on guitar. My father told me I had to learn the song and everything else in some book on my own and if I could get through it all he would pay for guitar lessons. Man I worked my butt off to get through all that, I wonder what I'd be doing now if I hadn't worked on all that stuff...


----------



## zinga

*yes I know this one*

iron man, sweet leaf and do'nt laugh now tom doley[ hang down your head]all note for note lol.:rockon2:


----------



## oldcountry310

:zzz:The Carter family....Wildwood Flower( God I'm getting old)


----------



## AJ6stringsting

*1 st solo*

Ride my Seesaw by the Moody and S.A.T.O. by Randy Rhoads / Ozzy.:wave:


----------



## Fajah

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles


----------



## Lou Cipher

Mooh said:


> Old fart here...Greensleeves melody


that's pretty bad. that was one of the first songs that I learned to play on the accordian when i was a kid. :smile:

my first guitar song was "The Last Day On Earth" (live acoustic version), Marilyn Manson. From there, a lot of songs off of Abbey Road, and I haven't stopped since. :rockon2:


----------



## hendrix

Mine was a horse with no name I learned it in my grade 8 music class we played the recorder and at the end of the year are teacher lets us play the guitars and taughts us all a horse with no name .


----------



## Gilliangirl

AJ6stringsting said:


> Ride my Seesaw by the Moody and S.A.T.O. by Randy Rhoads / Ozzy.:wave:


Regarding Ride My SeeSaw.... can you play the guitar solo bit in the middle? That has to be my favourite piece of guitar work of all time. I should sit down and figure it out someday.

My first song was For Baby For Bobby by John Denver, a looooooonnnnng time ago.:smile:


----------



## Mr. David Severson

My first song was Purple Haze and I was hooked foreversdsre


----------



## Beatles

The first song that I can ever remember playing was ..... are you ready?..... 
Puff the Magic Dragon ROTFLMAO. The first song that somone tried to teach me was either House of the Rising Sun, or was it Don't Bring me Down by the Animals. The first song I ever played with a band was Please Please Me by the Beatles. Cripes I'm old.


----------



## bcmatt

I started playing bass first but I was learning with my friend so I tried these songs on guitar too.

Unforgiven - Metallica (intro)
GSF - MxPx (we could actually do the whole song!)
Everybody Hurts - REM (probably just the intro cus we stop when the singing gets too hard)
Canon in D - Pachelbell (just the chord progression - D A Bm F# G D G A)
Hmm...what a rather random list....


----------



## bcmatt

Actually, this takes me back. This was the reason he brought the Traynor and Yorkville over to my parents' house. We used it as a bass amp and he wanted me to accompany him while he played guitar. That's how it started. Now I know it's a pretty nice guitar amp and I still have it 10 years later. Sorry Mike, I really don't want to give it back...but let me know if you need it....heheh, I'll have to charge you a storage fee and get you to reimburse me for getting it repaired and serviced for you...do you still want it back? Please say no.
See! I tried to get it back to him! This is a public board.
He refused to take it last time I asked him 5 years ago.


----------



## david henman

oldcountry310 said:


> :zzz:The Carter family....Wildwood Flower( God I'm getting old)




...i think that is the first song i learned, as well. or, it could have been "my bonnie", or "red river valley".

i took lessons when i was twelve and living just outside halifax (timberlea).

i hated the lessons so much i quit and hid the guitar in a closet.

then surf music came a long....

-dh


----------



## Scottone

Tarl said:


> House of the Rising Sun here to. First "real" song I could play and change chords smoothly on.......the arpeggios were somethin i was really proud of!


That was my first one too....quickly followed up by a couple of Neil Young tunes.

In hindsite, that was a pretty tricky one to start with since it had an F chord.


----------



## fingers

Hell's Bell's,House of the riseing sun,and "let it be".That was over 20 years ago and I still play them from tme to time,incorrectly of course!


----------



## CobaltBlue72

hmmm and I thought Smoke on the water, was everybodies first lol. well the riff, and it probably was the first full song I learned anyway, solo is fairly easy.


----------



## Coustfan'01

Bro Hymn by pennywise . I played it on the low E for at least a week before even trying to do power chords . I then learned some parts of ironman , eye of the tiger , milk and metalstorm .


----------



## Renvas

........ everyone plays such pro songs.... i played ode to joy as my first song


----------



## shad

It was so long ago that I can't remember for sure, but it might have been a Duane Eddy song (they were so easy to learn), probably Rebel Rouser. I also remember playing the Peter Gunn Theme and the Third Man Theme endlessly, and of course, Walk Don't Run.


----------



## NB-SK

When I started (I was 6 years old), a Chopin guitar arrangement. Since I started again after not having played for a long time: a very simplified version of John Lee Hooker's Boom Boom and Neil Young's Hey Hey My My.


----------



## al3d

wow..it was 2 songs we, as me and my fiend were trying to learn at the same time...EXTREMELY hard to learn in the day..

BREAKING THE LAW, that's judas priest for the kiddies, and SMOKE ON THE WATER, deep purple, not to confuse with Purple rain..:rockon2:


----------



## skydigger

Limelight by Rush was the first real song I took to.

Boston's More Than a Feeling came around the same time.


----------



## zontar

I don't remember the first song I learned--but I do rremember the first one I figured out on my own--
Smoke on the Water.


----------



## millenium_03

My very first song was " Stand by me" john lennon... very easy chord. The strumming pattern is easy to get.

Fingerpicking very first song was "Dust in the Wind" Kansas


----------



## zontar

bluecoyote said:


> Check this out! ..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqgLxfjJK6k


Not bad--but I prefer Ritchie Blackmore's version--known as "Difficult to Cure"-
He does some bluesy stuff first on this video-the first hint of Beethoven comes just over 3 minutes in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKf7oYywdS8

This may have been on the same tour I saw him on--but maybe not.


----------



## michaelferris

*American Pie*

I am actually a classical guitarist, but I have to say, my very first song was American Pie. It is composed of about just about every basic chord and is a lot of fun to play, especially for a beginner.


----------



## Dude5152

Mama Im Comin' Home- Ozzy Osbourne, Haven't forgotten any part of it


----------



## noobcake

Iron Man!!! Hahaha and what a great first song! I've played it and heard it over a thousand times, but it's such a classic, it never gets old :smile:


----------



## noobcake

Sorry, just checking if my sig works...


----------



## noobcake

Argh the 19.5 kb limit is too low... the limit should be increased to atleast 75 kbs...oh wellsdsre


----------



## acdc54_caddy62

House of the rising sun here too! I played it for an hour straight the night I learn it. awesome song!

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sysexguy

Mine had a pesky F chord too 

"It Don't Come Easy" (George Harrison) come to think of it, it's got the sweep picking arpeggios so I guess it was a good start. I recently ran into my first teacher in the parking lot behind Steve's......a great man, I said thanks.

Andy


----------



## Warren

Fly by Night, then I played it for 2 months straight on probably >100 guitars at 10 different Music Stores. A couple posted my picture with a big X through it and wouldn't let me try anything else until I learned another. I think #2 was Great White Buffalo, but mostly just the guitar over the head/feedback sections.


----------



## Roidster

first lick= pretty woman VH version.....on my buddies guitar,the beginning of the quest to pester the crap out of my parents to get a guitar.....with a lot of NO'S
comming from them,my grand mother told my mom "to quit being stupid and get him a guitar''
i belted out riffs on a untune guitar for about a year,until i finally 
took lessons in grade 12

first song=walk all over you AC/DC


----------



## just

more than words - xtreme


----------



## Davo

Friend of a Friend by Foo Fighters... one chord shape that just moves around alot.


----------



## Korsko

Either 3AM by Matchbox Twenty, or Sweet Home Alabama. Not particularly well, mind you... but... hey, we all used our thumb to push down frets. Right? :frown:


----------



## gramatica

*Aerosmith!*

Train Kept a' Rolling

Which I found out later was actually The Yardbirds.

Anyroad, a fantastic first song to learn!


----------



## Milkman

danbo said:


> Country Roads by John Denver!


I'll be damned. That was one of the first I can remember learning if not THE first. I played for a year or more before actually learning a complete song.


----------



## Guest

oldcountry310 said:


> :zzz:The Carter family....Wildwood Flower( God I'm getting old)


I like Jim Stafford's version.


----------



## Korsko

Soupbone said:


> Eruption, off Moving Waves ...by Focus(Jan Akkerman)I still wind it up once and a while...with joy.


Haha, looked quickly and I thought Eruption by EVH. Haha.


----------



## Intonator

Hello

The first song that I learned to play was Ghostriders in the Sky ..written by Stan Jones

The early version I played was by the Ventures.
I would have to thank my first guitar teacher Sig for that one:smile:


Here is a link to some great versions of this song

http://www.secretspain.org/ghostriders.html


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## wnpgguy

blackbird - beatles


----------



## cdub66

Animals-"House of the rising sun"


----------



## plato67

Paranoid!!! I was 14 and the next Tony Iommi...:bow:


----------



## devnulljp

oldcountry310 said:


> :zzz:The Carter family....Wildwood Flower( God I'm getting old)


have you heard Bill Frisell's version? Awesome.

Here's a great solo version:

[youtube=Option]8m7iXZCXv14[/youtube]

Mine was House of the Rising Sun too. Hey, it gets you changing cowboy chords. I think the first solo I learned note for note was Detroit Rock City (although it might have been I Was made for Loving You, either way Ace was my hero for years).


----------



## NOS Gary

Man, I'm impressed! Some of you guys started on some pretty advanced songs!

I picked up the guitar in the mid-sixties, and I think my first complete song was "Catch the Wind" by Donovan. Very moving rendition:zzz:. Probably followed by "House of the Rising Sun".

But I figured outl the "Batman" theme - all three notes of it! - on my Eaton's Catalogue acoustic. My brother would strum the rhythm and I'd play lead and, man, we felt like we were _wailing_!


----------



## shoretyus

devnulljp said:


> have you heard Bill Frisell's version? Awesome.
> 
> Here's a great solo version:


Nice. Shows how nice a Tele and a Deluxe Reverb can sound. 

thanks


----------



## gurianguy

Long Black Veil.


----------



## lbrown1

I first started learning when I was 35 ish....had a 16 year old teacher....he was great - but when I said I wanted to learn Metallica's Nothing else Matters...he'd never heard of it.....so I was on my own - learned it note by note from TAB.....and it remained the only song I could play from beginning to end for quite some time....till I figured out that learning note by note from TAB was just about the slowest way to learn that you could ever imagine...."Oh - of course... - Songs are made from chords" DUH!!!

like many others - Smoke on the water was the first one I learned by ear....then relearned it when I saw Kim Mitchel's way of playing it posted on Q107.com


----------



## ed2000

'Oh My Darling Clementine' and 'On Top of Old Smokey'...from a Mel Bay book around 1965. I had no friends that played guitar.


----------



## ed2000

Robert1950 said:


> YOU - DON'T - WANT - TO - KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd say, 'Mrs Brown You've got a Lovely Daughter' or 'Ennerry the Eight, I Am'


----------



## miikkakipper

my first song i ever played was teen spirit.


----------



## djdeacon

ed2000 said:


> I'd say, 'Mrs Brown You've got a Lovely Daughter' or 'Ennerry the Eight, I Am'


I'm going with "Henry the Eighth"....

The first song EVERYBODY in my neighbourhood learned was "Stepping Stone" by the Monkees...but it was 1969...


----------



## PaulS

When I first started I had to impress my dad so I would get a guitar upgrade (my first electric) so I learned The Wabash Cannonball....


----------



## fretlords

Bugs said:


> looking for good beginner songs, so im curious, what songs popped your cherries?
> 
> mine was come CCR - Down on the corner.


come as you are....


----------



## Steadfastly

Jingle Bell and it wasn't too pretty.


----------



## JHarasym

Many sore fingertips later : House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## rhh7

I just learned the chord progression to "House of the Rising Sun" using barre chords. I am not too good on open chords.

Plan to start serious practice now and learn lots of songs this winter.


----------



## Rocco

My first song was a Horse with no name.


----------



## geezer

Wipeout or Walk Don't Run on a $12 guitar my mom bought me,The strings were a good 3/4" off the neck( Oh how I loved that piece O crap).


----------



## GuitarSkater

i think mine was either mary had a little lamb, or twinkle twinkle little star. lol


----------



## SquierDude

mine was smoke on the water and wonderwall


----------



## Thornton Davis

1966 - GLORIA, by The Shadows of Night was the first song that I learned to play guitar on. :rockon2:

TD


----------



## harveyw

*Solo flight*

my first full song was back in1943.it took many hours and months to get it down.It was charlie christian's solo on a benny goodman.78 record.i had a jazz guitar book with lots of solos of great jazz players and picked that one to learn how to play.this was back in the stone ages as far as most of you guys are concerned.:rockon2: harvey the oldest guy here. lol


----------



## funkynassau

Mine was Lodi by CCR.


----------



## Pepper_Roni

seek and destroy- metallica


----------



## nova1010

First song was Smoke on the water ,over 20 years ago.....dam I'm getting old 

Also played alot of Neil Young back then too.


----------



## Steadfastly

I had to look it up but it was Yankee Doodle.


----------



## dan_

Good Riddance - Greenday


----------



## DavidM

harveyw said:


> my first full song was back in1943.it took many hours and months to get it down.It was charlie christian's solo on a benny goodman.78 record.i had a jazz guitar book with lots of solos of great jazz players and picked that one to learn how to play.this was back in the stone ages as far as most of you guys are concerned.:rockon2: harvey the oldest guy here. lol


Almost as old ... mine was Walk Don't Run - The Ventures.


----------



## Diablo

I cant remember, it was either: 
"Hit me baby one more time"- Britney Spears.
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Diablo

kksjur Seriously, 12 pages and I'm the first to say "Crazy Train"?
Whats wrong with this site? :rockon2:


----------



## mrmatt1972

I always had this punk rock ethic when I was young that the only songs worth playing were the ones you wrote yourself. As a result i spent my 1st year on bass just noodling around. Eventually I realized I could play a bunch of Dead Milkmen tunes and the entire Joshua Tree album (both were in heavy rotation in my tape player)... I don't know what the first whole song was, but I do remember picking out the 12 bar blues for the first time.


Dave Blood was a bass monster!

http://www.deadmilkmen.com/dave-blood/

Matt


----------



## Key_of_Off

Ha ha, probably "Ode to Joy" through lessons, but I remember teaching myself "Rocking in the Free World" as my "real" first song.


----------



## Justinator

Black Sabbath - Paranoid. Wooo! power chords


----------



## Guest

Crazy on you - Heart


----------



## SUBnet192

Collective Soul's December, then Shine


----------



## edward

Locomotive Breath by Jethro Tull. Then House of the Rising Sun, some Uriah Heep (!!??), Stones, etc.


----------



## canadiangeordie

Feeling way out of my depth here with people learning Purple Haze as their first song...thats ridiculous!

I sat down to learn 'Cavatina' from the Deer Hunter then realised it wasnt going to happen for a long time! I still struggle with that now, a lot.

I did nail Smells Like Teen Spirit, 'Traffic' by Stereophonics and the whole Morning Glory album by Oasis. Which in the 90s in England meant i was totally cool, but in the 00s in Canada means im ridiculed!....


----------



## Spikezone

Don't remember what my first song was, but I DO remember that the song that got me wanting to play guitar was 'Hello I Love You' by the Doors. I played the song over and over on my cousin's 45 rpm record player for what seemed like hours while I bashed away on his electric guitar (plugged in and kind of loud). I didn't know what I was doing, knew NO NOTES and wouldn't even have known if it was even in tune, I must have driven their family CRAZY for those few hours! it's kind of funny-I listen to that song now, and can't even tell if there are any guitar parts in it, but I still love the song and it's the one that fueled my desire to play the guitar. I CAN tell you that the first album I ever got was 'A Hard Day's Night' by the Beatles, right after they were on Ed Sullivan (and that would have been before the Doors incident, of course).
-Mikey


----------



## AdverbThis!

My very very first guitar lesson, I learned Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana.
-AT!


----------



## Chrostoph Albert

The first 3 cords to "Twist and Shout" by the Beatles.


----------



## metallica86

nothing else matter, best ballad song ever


----------



## puckhead

when I was taking lessons when i was about 8 or so, I remember playing "The Rose" by Bette Middler. My mom got a kick out of that.
First melody i remember figuring out was Ghost Riders in the Sky. My dad got a kick out of that.

Quit lessons after a short time, unfortunately. Then as a teenager, I got the music for Randy Rhoads' "Dee". I took about six months to figure that one out, one bar at a time.


----------



## Cort Strummer

Mine was Led Zeppelin - Black Dog.


----------



## Nohtanhoj

Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown

I learned basic chords, strumming, and a ton of theory on acoustic. I figured it'd be a good way to reinforce good habits before graduating to electric. "My Hometown" is a simple G, C, D song that was great for me to practice changes, strumming, and most importantly, develop calluses. =D


----------



## Big_Daddy

Oh boy...I just saw this thread. Hard to believe but the very first song that I picked out the melody line to was "Sink The Bismarck" by Johnny Horton. :smile::smile:


----------



## lbrown1

metallica86 said:


> nothing else matter, best ballad song ever


hey - that was mine too!


----------



## bw66

I don't specifically remember my first song (it would have been from Alfred's Guitar Method, Book One), but the first one I played to death was Eric Clapton's version of "Cocaine". A friend showed me how to play power chords and then showed me that riff - my parents must have gotten sick of it, but to their credit, I don't remember them complaining.

Brian


----------



## metallica86

lbrown1 said:


> hey - that was mine too!


lool, glad to see that I have a partner hehe, because of this song I started to learn how to play a guitar :rockon2:


----------



## figsfrmthistles

"Suzanne" by Leonard Cohen was first, then "Bird on a Wire" and then some Gordon Lightfoot. Thank God I found out strumming is easier than fingerpicking.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker

The Lemon Song... by Led Zeppelin


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

My dad showed me an improper way to play the opening riff to smoke on the water....then when I took lessons the first full song was Tomorrow by Silverchair...Frogstomp was a rockin album!


OSBM


----------



## Grand_Panda

Elmo Song!!


----------



## okcomputer

"House of the Rising Sun" - Animals


----------



## Bruiser74

Puff the Magic Dragon
House of the Rising Son
Sweet Home Alabama
Johnny Be Good
Tweeter and the Monkey Man
Back in Black
Talk Dirty to Me (first and only Poison tune i ever played lol)
Couple of Neil Young and Tom Petty tunes also


----------



## jfk911

Brain stew by green day dont think it gets much simpler than that  then followed by smells like teen spirit after that i forget. smells like teen spirit was the first song i "rocked out" while playing slipped on a cement floor and my guitar smashed the ground that was a sucky day.


----------



## Brigham

I think my first full song (other then the little exercises and stuff while learning the notes) was "Blackbird" by the Beatles. After that I think it was Classical Gas


----------



## Bobby

iron man. 

i had just gotten a guitar magazine,and it had the tab for the song in it.

i can still remember like 16 years ago,hitting those first few power chords,and thinking"OH MY GOD!!! this actually SOUNDS like the song im TRYING TO PLAY!!!" lol.

Bobby


----------

